# How to introduce new goat to existing herd



## flynson (May 24, 2017)

I have five goats who have been together for going on two years, various ages and breeds. We're getting a LaMancha doe today who was headed to auction. I don't even know how old she is but older and just having two kids weaned from her. Would it be best to keep her separate for a while? Thanks!


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

You can see how they do, but yes, it would be best to pen them separately until she adjusts. I would let her share a fence line with the rest of your herd so they can get acquainted.


----------



## flynson (May 24, 2017)

I can do that. Thank you!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

If you do not know the goats history, it is wise to quarantine for a while in case.
So it doesn't expose your herd to anything.

I wouldn't allow them to touch noses either, because of exposure. As you never know.

It is sad for the goat to be alone for a while but it is safer in case something should arise. 
Then, if all is good and no illnesses arise, you can get one docile goat and put it in with her, so she can buddy up.
After a couple of weeks, I would move them out to the normal area you have your goats in and remove the rest of the herd, pen them up away from the new one and her buddy. That way after 1 week, you can the put one goat in at a time, back in their normal space, where the new goat and buddy are, they will do a pecking order, but they won't all gang up on the new one, then after those settle down bring in the next. 

If you rather try after quarantine time, just putting the new goat in there and see how it goes, that is OK. 
But if it gets to rough and they really gang up on her, you can do as I suggested above.


----------



## flynson (May 24, 2017)

Are there times when a goat is never accepted? The new goat is very sweet and is getting along with the wether. Two of the does are trying to get through the fence at her and one got through the gate today. That doe chased the new doe, who was running away, and actually used her horns to try to gore her in the stomach. I got them separated but honestly I'm afraid she will get through the fence and go after her again. The herd was very peaceful prior. I'm sadly thinking this doe may have to go back. I don't think it will be safe for her.


----------

